# Membership pack arrived



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks Lou.


----------



## puTT (May 20, 2005)

Seconded


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Thirded (if there is such a word)   

dave_uk


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks guys - should be completely up to date when the rest of the badges arrive this weekend - so if you are waiting... it wont be long now ... :wink:


----------

